# Portmanager deleted



## xy16644 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was updating my installed ports like I always do with:

```
portmanager -u
```

When I came back after a few minutes I was presented with:

```
portmanager-0.4.1_9 /ports-mgmt/portmanager is no longer in the ports collection, see /usr/ports/MOVED
this port must be removed for portmanager to continue
is it OK to remove portmanager-0.4.1_9 from your system? (yes/no/auto yes to all) [y/n/a] [y]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will timeout after 5 minutes and default to [Y] if no selection is made
```

So now when I try to run portmanager it says the command cannot be found.

After reading /usr/ports/MOVED it says:

```
ports-mgmt/portmanager||2013-01-06|Has expired: Does not support modern ports features such as MOVED, is lacking upstream and active contributions, and does not support pkgng.  Consider using ports-mgmt/portmaster, ports-mgmt/portupgrade or pkgng.
```

So my questions is, how do I convert from using portmanager to keep my ports up to date? And which one should I use? :stud


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

ports-mgmt/portmaster works fine and has the least overhead.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Take a look to portmaster(8) manual page to configure properly /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc that have interesting options.


----------



## xy16644 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have started to look at portmaster.


----------

